# Spoiler Alert: 2011 Audi Q7 3.0T Beats Acura MDX, BMW X5, Land Rover LR4 and Lexus GX460 in Car & Driver Comparison



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you needed another reason to pick up the March 2011 issue of Car & Driver (you know, the one with the quattro Concept on the cover), then we've found something that should help you make your decision. The magazine has included the Audi Q7 in a comparo against the Acura MDX, BMW X5 xDrive35i, Land Rover LR4 HSE and Lexus GX40. And, if you're too cheap to buy a copy or have one delivered to your iPad, C&D has posted the story online (link below).

In case you're not aware, the Q7 got a facelift last year and with that product improvement came a switch of powertrain that saw both the 3.6 V6 and the 4.2 V8 axed in favor of the supercharged 3.0T FSI and paired with a new 8-speed transmission.

Want to read it all in context. Pick up a copy of the mag or read it at caranddriver.com via the link below.

* Full Story *


----------

